# My GS doesn't like certain people



## jennifer109 (Mar 31, 2011)

My GS, Achilles, is very protective of our family. He is extremely loving with just about everyone, but for some reason doesn't like our 22 yr old nephew, who just started living with us. He will bark at him from the time he walks into a room until he leaves. Our nephew has never done anything to him and tries very hard to get along with Achilles. Achilles will play with him outside, but inside the house is a totally different story. Does anyone have any advice on hoe I can try to turn this around? Our nephew will be with us for quite a while and I'd like for Achilles to feel comfortable with him.


----------



## Joyb0218 (Apr 23, 2012)

I read on a dog site somewhere (can't remember, sorry!) that if your dog is fearful/aggressive of one person in the house, to let that person be the sole food provider for the dog. For like two weeks or so, let your nephew be the only one who feeds Achilles. But, not only that, try to keep the rest of the family from being too affectionate as well. Let it only be your nephew.

I don't know if this is a good method or not. Maybe someone here can verify?


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

I agree with joyb. How long has your nephew been living with you?


----------



## jennifer109 (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks to both who responded. My nephew has been living with us since April. Achilles constantly barks at him until my nephew sits down. When he stands back up, it starts all over again. I can see Achilles getting physically exhausted at times. I will certainly try the advice you both gave and I'll let you know how it works out. Thanks again!


----------



## NEROtic (Jul 3, 2012)

That's certainly some great advice. On top of that, I would have your nephew engage in some obedience exercises with your dog. However, not of this will work if your nephew backs away or acts intimidated. He must stand his ground.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

All good advice listed above.

Perhaps some leashed walks around the block? Of course you would be present, allow your nephew to hold the leash. I would not force greetings/events but be casual...nephew feeds him, offers praise, petting while watching tv, etc.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Just to follow up with my post...another thought.

How old is Achilles? Dogs have a great sense of something 'unusual' in people. My boy is approachable and likes to watch our guests. However, if he was putting up a fuss about someone, this would be unusual behavior for him and I would take notice. What does he sense that I don't?

Of course I tread lightly here because you are talking about nephew but wanted to just throw that out there as well.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Any chance your nephew may be using drugs?


----------



## KennyFrench (Jun 13, 2012)

Emoore said:


> Any chance your nephew may be using drugs?


I had thought of this too or maybe a smoker if Achilles isn't used to smokers. However, Jennifer mentioned Achilles only barks at the nephew inside the house and only when the nephew is standing up. Is your nephew taller than anyone else in the house? Does he make eye contact with Achilles?


----------



## jennifer109 (Mar 31, 2011)

Wow, this was all really good advice and insight. So, to try to answer everyone's questions. Achilles turned 2 in March. The tallest person in our family is 5'3 and our nephew is 5'10. I thought that was the issue in the beginning, but Achilles is fine when anyone else comes in that's taller. Our nephew was a drug user (and was actually chased by a German Shepherd K-9) He is living with us because of his drug use and the family's hope that we can get his life going in the right direction. Our nephew deliberatley doesn't make eye contact with Achilles. Mu gut tells me that Achilles is way smarter than us and senses something more than we do. Thanks to all for your comments.


----------

